# Life Cycle Cost Analysis



## Pie in the Sky (Dec 21, 2011)

So I was doing some research for a project on a slate roof and I was going through the “Slate Roof Bible” When I came across a clipping from a 1898 Times Herald Article (page 86). I love that Mr. Jenkins included this clipping and others like it. What is interesting is that it is a Life Cycle Cost Analysis. Even at the turn of the century when the country was booming people were cheap, and succumb to marketing ploys. It’s a total marketing news release for Peach Bottom Slate, which just goes to show, good products were always a hard sell. There’s even a little bit in there about having to frequently solder copper… It really made me wonder when the first person used the term “value engineering”. To me It is very interesting to see the history of my business. You see where you have been and then you see where you are going…. And it seems like things always even out. We live in a young country, sometimes we think we head up innovation but sometimes it may be best to look to older countries and model certain aspects of life after them. Why not learn from others mistakes. I have a lot of respect for some of the roofers in this forum and others that I meet who have a clear passion for their trade. Its contractors who show integrity and pride who will take us into the future. At least that’s what I like to think.


----------

